# Bulldog Kingdom!



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lola, Bogart, and Ava .... When bulldogs come together this is what happens lol .... it's bulldog kingdom at my house .... Lola is starting to take to the big dogs she thinks she is one of them shhhhhh... don't tell her she is still a puppy she doesn't know


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she is adorable I love when they think they are big and bad like the big dogs lol. they all look like they are having fun , they usually pretty good with the pup?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ahh what a couple of bullies teaming up on that lil pup. lol. Nice pics.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah they are ok with her a little rough at times but I wouldn't expect them to be gentle they are bulldogs. But she holds her own seriously she has no problem letting them know back off LOL. But they seem to understand she is a puppy and are tolerating her well.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL!!! Bunch of red devils is more like it! Great pics! Glad she is now "fitting in" with the big dogs


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha good shots  glad they are doing well. I wonder how long will it stay this way haha.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> Haha good shots  glad they are doing well. I wonder how long will it stay this way haha.


That's a good question  ... But for now I am going to enjoy this right here LOL They are a bunch of rowdy goof balls.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

lol awesome pics!! but girl you are LUCKY that would never happen here. bailey & louie (yorkie x) tolerate each other i think extremely well but *never* w/ toys haha. i mean they can play w/ toys in same room or whatever just not same toy together.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! Enjoy while they all get along. haha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

duckyp0o77 said:


> lol awesome pics!! but girl you are LUCKY that would never happen here. bailey & louie (yorkie x) tolerate each other i think extremely well but *never* w/ toys haha. i mean they can play w/ toys in same room or whatever just not same toy together.


Yeah I have had some fight over toys ... Toys and Food are the number one triggers to start a huge fight. But I am always right there watching with a break stick in my pocket LOL.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Great pics! Enjoy while they all get along. haha


It's funny just looking at them all isn't it? LOL Trust me I am savoring every moment of it.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol such a happy puppy. glad shes starting to fit in lol i like the ones under where ava has her ear the one directly below is great cuz of avas face then the one below that it looks like ava like jeeze ok just chill. good pics


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol such a happy puppy. glad shes starting to fit in lol i like the ones under where ava has her ear the one directly below is great cuz of avas face then the one below that it looks like ava like jeeze ok just chill. good pics


LOL Thanks she's knocked out now... she played hard now she can sleep hard for the rest of the night!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

they need something to get!!! upruns:  I love your pack of reds... up:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> they need something to get!!! upruns:  I love your pack of reds... up:


Thanks remember you said send her to you and in a week she will be asking permission to play? Look what happened a week later with her mom  :rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

uh huh.. give a minute  .. . you'll be flying me to GA to whisper to your bulldogs :stick: 

LOL .. nah .. Yeah they look like they are having fun, I can tell from some of those intese looks from Ava that shes thinking.. "I could snap that lil btchs neck" although she looks like its jolly fun .. I see the btch pup is as intense as Ava.. LOL you know females can't get along for ever and ones gotta give; I dont see either giving anytime soon. 

which one you sending home with me??? :roll:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> uh huh.. give a minute  .. . you'll be flying me to GA to whisper to your bulldogs :stick:
> 
> LOL .. nah .. Yeah they look like they are having fun, I can tell from some of those intese looks from Ava that shes thinking.. "I could snap that lil btchs neck" although she looks like its jolly fun .. I see the btch pup is as intense as Ava.. LOL you know females can't get along for ever and ones gotta give; I dont see either giving anytime soon.
> 
> which one you sending home with me??? :roll:


Oh yeah no doubt Ava is more motherly and understanding of the puppy because she's a pup LOL. But Bogart he rolls on top of her and plays with her like she is a grown dog. But your right the females always snap on each other at some point. They are some rowdy indians which on you want? LOL


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Just love their color!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Ill have to see them first hand......  

I see his rowdy butt... Bogart.. is a BOGART for attention to it seems !!! LOL 

Lovin your crew more and more every time I see em.. up:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Ill have to see them first hand......
> 
> I see his rowdy butt... Bogart.. is a BOGART for attention to it seems !!! LOL
> 
> Lovin your crew more and more every time I see em.. up:


Oh yeah he's my baby I love that boy he's such a puppy even though he's hit 1 he still acts like a big pup! You would love them all they really are a lot of fun. And they will do anything you ask them to do.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I flipping love the ear pull Ava gave the pup. HAHAHA!!!!!

Enjoy the time they do have together.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang girl your house is on fire!! Look at them red doggies go! Great pics Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I love how Bogart is like "Holy crap and shes a puppy?!?!?" :rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> I love how Bogart is like "Holy crap and shes a puppy?!?!?" :rofl:


LMFAO!!! Yeah that face is hilarious!! I keep looking at it wondering what he was thinking. :rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> LMFAO!!! Yeah that face is hilarious!! I keep looking at it wondering what he was thinking. :rofl:


Don't think I wont snag a pup up! ... Thats what he's thinking, but moms behind the camera.. LOL right behing the lil girl..

I always put thoughts to their looks ..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Don't think I wont snag a btch up! ... Thats what he's thinking, but moms behind the camera.. LOL right behing the lil girl..
> 
> I always put thoughts to their looks ..


Uh-huh not in my presence he won't! LMAO!!! He knows that break stick isn't far from me momma ain't afraid to use it either. Bogart will get snatched up quick :rofl: (snicker's) ......


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Sadie, I'm jealous, love me some red dogs, Odie wants to come play, lol. And is good she is fittin in now, great pics, keep thinking Odie needs a playmate, but he has Missy and she just tolerates him as well


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

GREAT SHOTS!


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

they all look great together - Oh man you have your hands full! :cheers:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Tara, that's a great looking little gang you got. Great photos, I love seeing them play together while they can. :clap:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww. You have an awesome pack. How is it going with 3 dogs?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love the color coordination you have going on 
That picture of Ava pulling Lola's ear is hysterical!! It's great to see them playing together I hope it lasts for a little bit, it is always easier when they get along till you have to separate.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice shots!I'm loving this little girl,definitely a little spitfire.Looks like she fits right in with your crew!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


>


She says "This pup needs a crop!" lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> She says "This pup needs a crop!" lol


LMFAO!!!! Good one holly!:rofl:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Better leave em alone! haha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> Better leave em alone! haha


Oh buddy I don't do crops! But you know those hollingsworth ears are like dumbo ears I think her's are going to be like GR CH Buck's long and flat! LMAO!!!! That's ok though they are signature for those dogs


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking great Tara. I hope it lasts for awhile. They are good looking pack of reds.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Looking great Tara. I hope it lasts for awhile. They are good looking pack of reds.


Thanks Sharon! I need to see some more of Vendetta and the New Pup!:clap:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Oh buddy I don't do crops! But you know those hollingsworth ears are like dumbo ears I think her's are going to be like GR CH Buck's long and flat! LMAO!!!! That's ok though they are signature for those dogs


Ears make them goofy bulldogs who they are! lol I dont mind a good crop but i prefer the character.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> Ears make them goofy bulldogs who they are! lol I dont mind a good crop but i prefer the character.


I agree I love bulldog ears!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I agree I love bulldog ears!


Especially those flat long hound ones  Everyone has a preference on ears though, some fit dogs well others well...:flush: Either way i've never seen a Bulldog with natural ears that look bad. Goofy and ridiculous sometimes? Of course but never bad. haha

Its going to be REAL entertaining when this pup gets to be closer to the same size as your others... Providing she will let them be around her that long


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Love the pics lol made me wanna bite that ear too


----------

